# Theory craft: Let's develop a new voting system, post your own system.



## The2ndAmendment

My system:

Rule #1:  In person voting only.
Rule #2: 10 years of established residence in district you're voting in.
Rule #3:  All voters are allowed by be armed.
Rule #4:  All proceedings in the following steps are on taped LIVE and publicly viewable on the web at all times.

Step 1: Every 100 voters, in line, forms a slate.

Step 2: Every voter receives a ballot with a unique serial number, with a tear off containing a replica of the serial number, and a slate number written in by the election worker.

Step 3: All ballots in the slate are placed individually on a projector by a certified election worker, with the presence of both major party observers.

Step 4: The election worker reads off the ballot, and the tally is added manually on a physical chalkboard in public view. If any individual objects and claims they are being counted wrong, that possibly armed citizen will voice their objection and the tally will be adjusted (after the claim is matched against their serial number).

Step 5:  After all 100 ballots are tallied, they then added together and transferred to a public viewable whiteboard, with a Slate identifier.

Step 6: After all voting is done, the slates are added together in public view on the white board, with a final total for the precinct.

Step 7: The results are then transmitted on a public frequency, to the district Recorder.  The Recorder announces on live tv/air their received count from the precinct.

Step 8: The District Recorder then, on live recording/media, transmits to the State Recorder, who confirms the received count in public also on live record/media.

Step 9: The State Recorder tallies all Districts in public view and announces final statewide count in public view.


----------



## JoeB131

Sounds like a massively complex system... Kind of like Poll taxes and literacy tests designed to keep poor people of color from voting.  

Here's what we need to do. 

1) Get rid of the Electoral College
2) Replace it with a system of one - person, one vote, and if no one gets 50%+1, then you have a runoff.  

See, that was easy.


----------



## candycorn

*Mandatory 30 day early voting periods for every state and territory.*
*Total voter autonomy to vote by mail or in person. *
*Mail votes must be postmarked by Election day.*
*Nationwide photo Voter ID card*
*Standardized voting hardware.*
*Nationwide balloting--pull up to a county court house in any state, swipe your ID card and your ballot comes up.  Make your selections, and leave. *
*Allow states to triage mail in ballots as they come in to avoid what we're seeing now*
*Electors must be named on the ballot with a short bio of each elector (all electors).*


----------



## occupied

Seems like our current system works fine when everyone is paying attention. To develop something better first you would have to honestly say which of two options you are trying to accomplish. Are you trying to increase turnout or suppress it?


----------



## petro

candycorn said:


> *Mandatory 30 day early voting periods for every state and territory.*
> *Total voter autonomy to vote by mail or in person. *
> *Mail votes must be postmarked by Election day.*
> *Nationwide photo Voter ID card*
> *Standardized voting hardware.*
> *Nationwide balloting--pull up to a county court house in any state, swipe your ID card and your ballot comes up.  Make your selections, and leave. *
> *Allow states to triage mail in ballots as they come in to avoid what we're seeing now*
> *Electors must be named on the ballot with a short bio of each elector (all electors).*


Except for mail in ballots,  which need a better verification system, I find your list reasonable. I am surprised that you acknowledge the need for voter ID as many on the left have incorrectly demonized it.


----------



## wamose

occupied said:


> Seems like our current system works fine when everyone is paying attention. To develop something better first you would have to honestly say which of two options you are trying to accomplish. Are you trying to increase turnout or suppress it?


Increasing or supressing vote counts are results.  They should not be goals. We should be concerned about having fair and accurate elections, period. That's where everyone's legal vote counts and all illegal votes are denied. It would be easy to do without Democrat obstruction.


----------



## candycorn

petro said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mandatory 30 day early voting periods for every state and territory.*
> *Total voter autonomy to vote by mail or in person. *
> *Mail votes must be postmarked by Election day.*
> *Nationwide photo Voter ID card*
> *Standardized voting hardware.*
> *Nationwide balloting--pull up to a county court house in any state, swipe your ID card and your ballot comes up.  Make your selections, and leave. *
> *Allow states to triage mail in ballots as they come in to avoid what we're seeing now*
> *Electors must be named on the ballot with a short bio of each elector (all electors).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for mail in ballots,  which need a better verification system, I find your list reasonable. I am surprised that you acknowledge the need for voter ID as many on the left have incorrectly demonized it.
Click to expand...

We need to have robust standardized verification systems; uniform ballot structures, etc....

As for voter ID, I never bought the argument that someone cant' muster the chutzpah to go get a picture ID.  As long as it is free, there is no undue burden.


----------



## occupied

wamose said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like our current system works fine when everyone is paying attention. To develop something better first you would have to honestly say which of two options you are trying to accomplish. Are you trying to increase turnout or suppress it?
> 
> 
> 
> Increasing or supressing vote counts are results.  They should not be goals. We should be concerned about having fair and accurate elections, period. That's where everyone's legal vote counts and all illegal votes are denied. It would be easy to do without Democrat obstruction.
Click to expand...

Until the right makes some sort of case that fraud is a problem that influences the outcome of any race it's all just solutions to a problem that does not exist that coincidentally make it harder for certain groups in certain places to vote.


----------



## JoeMoma

occupied said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like our current system works fine when everyone is paying attention. To develop something better first you would have to honestly say which of two options you are trying to accomplish. Are you trying to increase turnout or suppress it?
> 
> 
> 
> Increasing or supressing vote counts are results.  They should not be goals. We should be concerned about having fair and accurate elections, period. That's where everyone's legal vote counts and all illegal votes are denied. It would be easy to do without Democrat obstruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until the right makes some sort of case that fraud is a problem that influences the outcome of any race it's all just solutions to a problem that does not exist that coincidentally make it harder for certain groups in certain places to vote.
Click to expand...

How can voter fraud be found without adequate checks in the system to find it?  If it is easy to cheat the system, some people will.


----------



## wamose

occupied said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like our current system works fine when everyone is paying attention. To develop something better first you would have to honestly say which of two options you are trying to accomplish. Are you trying to increase turnout or suppress it?
> 
> 
> 
> Increasing or supressing vote counts are results.  They should not be goals. We should be concerned about having fair and accurate elections, period. That's where everyone's legal vote counts and all illegal votes are denied. It would be easy to do without Democrat obstruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until the right makes some sort of case that fraud is a problem that influences the outcome of any race it's all just solutions to a problem that does not exist that coincidentally make it harder for certain groups in certain places to vote.
Click to expand...

That's crazy. Just because a problem hasn't been uncovered doesn't mean it doesn't exist. Democrats have been saying there is no voter fraud for decades but now that it's been proven that there is, they're saying it's only a small amount and that is acceptable. Bullshit. We should try to make our elections 100% fair and accurate or we risk losing the faith in our elections. No irregularities are acceptable when it comes to our elections. None


----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, those who can't get out in public to do their voting should have the system brought to them. A person like a grocery store delivery person is what I am seeing there and what they bring with them is something like a Chick-Fil-A worker uses, one of them hand held wireless register systems that they have been using lately to ring up customer's food in the drive through.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Flash

I like the system that our Founding Fathers had.

Only White land owning males are allowed to voted.

That would fix a lot of things that are fucked up in this country.


----------



## candycorn

JOSweetHeart said:


> To me, those who can't get out in public to do their voting should have the system brought to them. A person like a grocery store delivery person is what I am seeing there and what they bring with them is something like a Chick-Fil-A worker uses, one of them hand held wireless register systems that they have been using lately to ring up customer's food in the drive through.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



We do a census every 10 years.  We can't mobilize the same folks to come to people's house?  Good idea. That would send republicans over the edge


----------



## RandomPoster

You show up in person unless you have a rare exception, such as military personnel out in the field etc.

  You have a voter ID card and provide your Social Security card as well as proof of residence.

  You spit in a cup and get your picture taken.

  You take a ballot into a private booth and vote.

  You turn in your ballot and then walk back to the first table and get your fingerprints taken and stored with your saliva, picture, and signature.

  There are video cameras with battery power backups observing the entire process and election officials from the top two parties as well as smaller party representatives mandatorily being given an option to provide observers.

  I believe this would be a good start.


----------



## JoeB131

RandomPoster said:


> You show up in person unless you have a rare exception, such as military personnel out in the field etc.
> 
> You have a voter ID card and provide your Social Security card as well as proof of residence.
> 
> You spit in a cup and get your picture taken.
> 
> You take a ballot into a private booth and vote.
> 
> You turn in your ballot and then walk back to the first table and get your fingerprints taken and stored with your saliva, picture, and signature.
> 
> There are video cameras with battery power backups observing the entire process and election officials from the top two parties as well as smaller party representatives mandatorily being given an option to provide observers.
> 
> I believe this would be a good start.



Again, why not literacy tests and poll taxes?  

This is what you are really talking about, right?


----------



## playtime

i'd go with getting rid of the EC & using the popular vote; along with making election day a national holiday.


----------



## RandomPoster

JoeB131 said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> You show up in person unless you have a rare exception, such as military personnel out in the field etc.
> 
> You have a voter ID card and provide your Social Security card as well as proof of residence.
> 
> You spit in a cup and get your picture taken.
> 
> You take a ballot into a private booth and vote.
> 
> You turn in your ballot and then walk back to the first table and get your fingerprints taken and stored with your saliva, picture, and signature.
> 
> There are video cameras with battery power backups observing the entire process and election officials from the top two parties as well as smaller party representatives mandatorily being given an option to provide observers.
> 
> I believe this would be a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, why not literacy tests and poll taxes?
> 
> This is what you are really talking about, right?
Click to expand...


  No.  I disagree with literacy tests and poll taxes.  In theory, literacy tests are a good idea, except they would be very dangerous and I would not want to see them implemented.


----------



## JoeB131

RandomPoster said:


> No. I disagree with literacy tests and poll taxes. In theory, literacy tests are a good idea, except they would be very dangerous and I would not want to see them implemented.



You don't think DNA tests would be equally dangerous for the same reason?  Fingerprinting, cameras, etc.  

What's the purpose?  To keep "Those people" from voting, of course.  Because they all "Look alike" and we have to make sure we DNA test them.  

We should be making it easier to vote, not harder.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

The complete details of my own system are as follows:

1 -- I vote.


----------



## RandomPoster

JoeB131 said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I disagree with literacy tests and poll taxes. In theory, literacy tests are a good idea, except they would be very dangerous and I would not want to see them implemented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think DNA tests would be equally dangerous for the same reason?  Fingerprinting, cameras, etc.
> 
> What's the purpose?  To keep "Those people" from voting, of course.  Because they all "Look alike" and we have to make sure we DNA test them.
> 
> We should be making it easier to vote, not harder.
Click to expand...


  We need to be able to verify a person's identity.


----------



## whats up

wamose said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like our current system works fine when everyone is paying attention. To develop something better first you would have to honestly say which of two options you are trying to accomplish. Are you trying to increase turnout or suppress it?
> 
> 
> 
> Increasing or supressing vote counts are results.  They should not be goals. We should be concerned about having fair and accurate elections, period. That's where everyone's legal vote counts and all illegal votes are denied. It would be easy to do without Democrat obstruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until the right makes some sort of case that fraud is a problem that influences the outcome of any race it's all just solutions to a problem that does not exist that coincidentally make it harder for certain groups in certain places to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's crazy. Just because a problem hasn't been uncovered doesn't mean it doesn't exist. Democrats have been saying there is no voter fraud for decades but now that it's been proven that there is, they're saying it's only a small amount and that is acceptable. Bullshit. We should try to make our elections 100% fair and accurate or we risk losing the faith in our elections. No irregularities are acceptable when it comes to our elections. None
Click to expand...


No fraud has not been proved in any scale that would change any election but vote suppression has been shown in almost every red state....with dozens of barriers set up to stop the young, old and minorities from voting....NOW THAT'S FRAUD!


----------



## JoeB131

RandomPoster said:


> We need to be able to verify a person's identity.



They did.  Next.


----------



## my2¢

As far as the Presidency goes: 
(1) Dump electoral College​(2) Hold non-partisan primary in September​(3) If no candidate gathers a majority in primary, a runoff election between the top 2 finishers in November​


----------



## candycorn

RandomPoster said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I disagree with literacy tests and poll taxes. In theory, literacy tests are a good idea, except they would be very dangerous and I would not want to see them implemented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think DNA tests would be equally dangerous for the same reason?  Fingerprinting, cameras, etc.
> 
> What's the purpose?  To keep "Those people" from voting, of course.  Because they all "Look alike" and we have to make sure we DNA test them.
> 
> We should be making it easier to vote, not harder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to be able to verify a person's identity.
Click to expand...


You really want the government to have your DNA on file?


----------



## JoeB131

candycorn said:


> You really want the government to have your DNA on file?



Not him... Just THOSE people.


----------



## candycorn

JoeB131 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really want the government to have your DNA on file?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not him... Just THOSE people.
Click to expand...

It’s incredible...


----------



## BlackSand

candycorn said:


> We do a census every 10 years.  We can't mobilize the same folks to come to people's house?  Good idea. That would send republicans over the edge



Who's to say that isn't what happened, and why the Republicans think what they do now?

Start a riot, and get their attention ... Stir the pot and make them look.
Then take 70% of your well-organized and funded 'troops', and put them on a bus to neighborhoods in Detroit, Philadelphia and wherever.
Have them go door to door, campaigning, help people fill out the ballots, and make sure they are signed and in the mail.
In some cases help people that never would have cared enough to exercise their right to vote otherwise.

The Republicans wouldn't know, because they're watching the bouncing ball at the bottom of the television screen.
They don't notice, BLM didn't seriously protest the appointment of Justice Barret.
They were somewhere else, doing something else the last 30 days before the election (most of them anyways).

The Republican's have always done poorly in minority communities, because they don't show up on the ground if nothing else.
Republicans complain when Progressives and left-wing radicals take over and destroy cities, but they weren't there to offer anything better.

It's possible they didn't see that coming ... Even when they were looking dead at it ...  
I don't know ... Just a theory, and one that doesn't involve a bunch cheating, just getting beat on the ground.

.


----------



## MarathonMike

The2ndAmendment said:


> My system:
> 
> Rule #1:  In person voting only.
> Rule #2: 10 years of established residence in district you're voting in.
> Rule #3:  All voters are allowed by be armed.
> Rule #4:  All proceedings in the following steps are on taped LIVE and publicly viewable on the web at all times.
> 
> Step 1: Every 100 voters, in line, forms a slate.
> 
> Step 2: Every voter receives a ballot with a unique serial number, with a tear off containing a replica of the serial number, and a slate number written in by the election worker.
> 
> Step 3: All ballots in the slate are placed individually on a projector by a certified election worker, with the presence of both major party observers.
> 
> Step 4: The election worker reads off the ballot, and the tally is added manually on a physical chalkboard in public view. If any individual objects and claims they are being counted wrong, that possibly armed citizen will voice their objection and the tally will be adjusted (after the claim is matched against their serial number).
> 
> Step 5:  After all 100 ballots are tallied, they then added together and transferred to a public viewable whiteboard, with a Slate identifier.
> 
> Step 6: After all voting is done, the slates are added together in public view on the white board, with a final total for the precinct.
> 
> Step 7: The results are then transmitted on a public frequency, to the district Recorder.  The Recorder announces on live tv/air their received count from the precinct.
> 
> Step 8: The District Recorder then, on live recording/media, transmits to the State Recorder, who confirms the received count in public also on live record/media.
> 
> Step 9: The State Recorder tallies all Districts in public view and announces final statewide count in public view.


FYI, I have a thread on a paperless voting system in the CDZ.


----------



## Orangecat

My system would be integrated with the tax system.
First off, every adult who wishes to have a vote is required to pay a flat (not flat rate) tax of, say $1000 per year.
Those funds would be the only income the government derives from citizens. 
If you choose to pay nothing, no problem, but you get no say in the government because you have no skin in the game.
If you help fund the monstosity, you get a vote in how it's run.


----------



## Muhammed

Implement a mandatory death penalty for voter fraud.


----------



## Muhammed

/thread


----------



## Shawnee_b

Vote in person with the exception of deployed military and have it in and counted before the 3rd.

State or Fed Picture ID ONLY

Voter rolls completely purged between elections.


----------



## JoeB131

Listening to you guys try to come up with solutions to "voter fraud" is like listening to a crazy person describing his "Bigfoot Trap".   It would be interesting, if Voter Fraud/Bigfoot were actually a thing.


----------



## Gary Lee

The2ndAmendment said:


> My system:
> 
> Rule #1:  In person voting only.
> Rule #2: 10 years of established residence in district you're voting in.
> Rule #3:  All voters are allowed by be armed.
> Rule #4:  All proceedings in the following steps are on taped LIVE and publicly viewable on the web at all times.
> 
> Step 1: Every 100 voters, in line, forms a slate.
> 
> Step 2: Every voter receives a ballot with a unique serial number, with a tear off containing a replica of the serial number, and a slate number written in by the election worker.
> 
> Step 3: All ballots in the slate are placed individually on a projector by a certified election worker, with the presence of both major party observers.
> 
> Step 4: The election worker reads off the ballot, and the tally is added manually on a physical chalkboard in public view. If any individual objects and claims they are being counted wrong, that possibly armed citizen will voice their objection and the tally will be adjusted (after the claim is matched against their serial number).
> 
> Step 5:  After all 100 ballots are tallied, they then added together and transferred to a public viewable whiteboard, with a Slate identifier.
> 
> Step 6: After all voting is done, the slates are added together in public view on the white board, with a final total for the precinct.
> 
> Step 7: The results are then transmitted on a public frequency, to the district Recorder.  The Recorder announces on live tv/air their received count from the precinct.
> 
> Step 8: The District Recorder then, on live recording/media, transmits to the State Recorder, who confirms the received count in public also on live record/media.
> 
> Step 9: The State Recorder tallies all Districts in public view and announces final statewide count in public view.


There was not a damn thing wrong with our system which stood in its basic intended form for > two centuries. The concept was simple, 1 proven American citizen = valid vote.  In this past election the simple fact mail in ballots were accepted & counted by the tens/hundreds of thousands sans any proof of citizenship is unconscionable. Of course I see now that the leftist media  is touting those two new COVID vaccines while totally ignoring the funding and development of the same was done with the cooperation and funding  the product of the Trump administration. Hell of a political advantage when one political party enjoys the enormus asset of the US media as its de facto mouth lapdog.  As far as I can discern this whole COVID pandemic was orchestrated as a component of the master plan to get Trump by wrecking his economy. Newsflash libs......it worked & I know you love that. Never mind how many millions of Americans have suffered because of the COVID fable. The goal was to "dump Trump" by any means. The problem the left now faces it how to put Pandora back into the box without exposing their foul hands.


----------



## Gary Lee

JoeB131 said:


> Listening to you guys try to come up with solutions to "voter fraud" is like listening to a crazy person describing his "Bigfoot Trap".   It would be interesting, if Voter Fraud/Bigfoot were actually a thing.


The problem with many libs is they lack the ability to reason. Enjoy the next 4 years lib. I will because the direct material cost of goods will go up while the cost of labor stays the same for all accounting purposes.That $15.00 minimum wage u voted for won't mean jack.


----------



## JoeB131

Gary Lee said:


> The problem with many libs is they lack the ability to reason. Enjoy the next 4 years lib. I will because the direct material cost of goods will go up while the cost of labor stays the same for all accounting purposes.That $15.00 minimum wage u voted for won't mean jack.



I'm going to enjoy the next four years immensely.  

Clearly, you understand very little about economics.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Since the Dems are turning our country into a third world cesspool, we should vote the third world way.
One day to vote in person with an ID and then mark a finger with ink after people vote.


----------



## JoeB131

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Since the Dems are turning our country into a third world cesspool, we should vote the third world way.
> One day to vote in person with an ID and then mark a finger with ink after people vote.



Actually, the voting worked out just fine..

You're just upset that you lost.


----------



## JoeB131

Here's what I would do.  

1) Get rid of the electoral College.  
2) Establish a system of National ID, that acts as your right to vote.  (Also solves a lot of other problems). National ID will be based on your social security number, and will have your picture on file.
3) If no candidate gets over 50%, you have a runoff of the top two vote getters. 
4) Put the Primaries in August, the Conventions in September, and the campaign will be limited to October.  No reason for this shit to drag on for over a year. 
5) Rotate who gets the first primaries, so that we don't have OH and NH dominating the selection process. 

That said, we are talking about a system that worked about as well as it should have.  Biden got the most votes and he won.  That's how it should work.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

The2ndAmendment said:


> My system:
> 
> Rule #1:  In person voting only.
> Rule #2: 10 years of established residence in district you're voting in.
> Rule #3:  All voters are allowed by be armed.
> Rule #4:  All proceedings in the following steps are on taped LIVE and publicly viewable on the web at all times.
> 
> Step 1: Every 100 voters, in line, forms a slate.
> 
> Step 2: Every voter receives a ballot with a unique serial number, with a tear off containing a replica of the serial number, and a slate number written in by the election worker.
> 
> Step 3: All ballots in the slate are placed individually on a projector by a certified election worker, with the presence of both major party observers.
> 
> Step 4: The election worker reads off the ballot, and the tally is added manually on a physical chalkboard in public view. If any individual objects and claims they are being counted wrong, that possibly armed citizen will voice their objection and the tally will be adjusted (after the claim is matched against their serial number).
> 
> Step 5:  After all 100 ballots are tallied, they then added together and transferred to a public viewable whiteboard, with a Slate identifier.
> 
> Step 6: After all voting is done, the slates are added together in public view on the white board, with a final total for the precinct.
> 
> Step 7: The results are then transmitted on a public frequency, to the district Recorder.  The Recorder announces on live tv/air their received count from the precinct.
> 
> Step 8: The District Recorder then, on live recording/media, transmits to the State Recorder, who confirms the received count in public also on live record/media.
> 
> Step 9: The State Recorder tallies all Districts in public view and announces final statewide count in public view.


Leave everything exactly how it is, except for having all the districts redrawn by a disinterested 3rd party.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Muhammed said:


> Implement a mandatory death penalty for voter fraud.


That's a lot of dead republican elected officials! Not sure that is good for America.


----------



## JoeB131

1) Get rid of the Electoral College
2) Get rid of Gerrymandering
3) Require all candidates to win 50%+1 or there is a runoff election
4) Shorten the campaign time to only a few weeks.  No reason for this process to drag on for two years.


----------



## Canon Shooter

JoeB131 said:


> Sounds like a massively complex system... Kind of like Poll taxes and literacy tests designed to keep poor people of color from voting.



Exactly how is anyone trying to keep "poor people of color" from voting?

That's nonsensical bullshit...


----------



## Canon Shooter

1. No early voting. You vote on Election Day. That's why it's called "Election Day".

2. Only members of the military and members of the foreign service (and I guess certain astronauts) may vote via absentee ballot. Everyone else will be required to vote in person.

3. Absentee ballots received after 11:59pm on Election Day will not be counted. It's not like this is some sort of surprise. You have lead time.

4. Anyone wishing to vote in person must produce a government issued ID card (driver license, passport, etc) with photograph and signature at their polling place.

5. Polls open at 12:01am on Election Day and close at midnight.

6. Final vote counts will be tallied by 11:59pm on the day following Election Day.

7. The Electoral College remains.


----------



## JoeB131

Canon Shooter said:


> Exactly how is anyone trying to keep "poor people of color" from voting?
> 
> That's nonsensical bullshit...



Naw, these voter roll purges, which happen to impact minority communities, that's just a coincidence, buddy. 

Funny after how they got rid of Scott Walker and Snyder, black folks got to vote again and those states turned blue. 



Canon Shooter said:


> 1. No early voting. You vote on Election Day. That's why it's called "Election Day".
> 
> 2. Only members of the military and members of the foreign service (and I guess certain astronauts) may vote via absentee ballot. Everyone else will be required to vote in person.
> 
> 3. Absentee ballots received after 11:59pm on Election Day will not be counted. It's not like this is some sort of surprise. You have lead time.
> 
> 4. Anyone wishing to vote in person must produce a government issued ID card (driver license, passport, etc) with photograph and signature at their polling place.
> 
> 5. Polls open at 12:01am on Election Day and close at midnight.
> 
> 6. Final vote counts will be tallied by 11:59pm on the day following Election Day.
> 
> 7. The Electoral College remains.



If you guys put as much effort into winning the minority vote as you do schemes to keep them from voting, you might actually win an honest election once in a while.


----------



## justinacolmena

Shawnee_b said:


> State or Fed Picture ID ONLY


People have to be drawn and quartered to vote, don't they? Signature isn't good enough? Picture ID, "drawing" by a courtroom artist in the days of horse-drawn carriages, lists your "quarters" or lawful residence where you are permitted to sleep at night.


----------



## 22lcidw

Taxpayers to start. With the endless loopholes eliminated to prove taxes are being paid.


----------



## Thevolunteerwino

In 2020 thousands of Americans went through the process and legally registered to run for president. . only two were put on the ballot

I would make a government website with all legally registered candidates on it and a searchable database of their playforms such as you could search for universal healthcare. Then military spending. Etc narrowing down each candidate untill you found one or ywo you liked
  All would be available for a vote and every legal  U S citizen got one vote for the candidate of their choice.. Total of all votes is elected.
Second there should always be a bollot checkbox for "none of the above" on any election ballot. So the opi ion of the voters can be accuratly expressed.
Third. The press would be regulated away  from media manipulation before the vote.
Forth.  All registered voters would be subjected to tje same backgroumd check for any prior criminal charges and correct registration
Fifth.    I would instill voting by taxes where on your yearly taxform you could itemize where you choose your taxes to be spent on by percentages to total 100 percent


----------



## skews13

The2ndAmendment said:


> My system:
> 
> Rule #1:  In person voting only.
> Rule #2: 10 years of established residence in district you're voting in.
> Rule #3:  All voters are allowed by be armed.
> Rule #4:  All proceedings in the following steps are on taped LIVE and publicly viewable on the web at all times.
> 
> Step 1: Every 100 voters, in line, forms a slate.
> 
> Step 2: Every voter receives a ballot with a unique serial number, with a tear off containing a replica of the serial number, and a slate number written in by the election worker.
> 
> Step 3: All ballots in the slate are placed individually on a projector by a certified election worker, with the presence of both major party observers.
> 
> Step 4: The election worker reads off the ballot, and the tally is added manually on a physical chalkboard in public view. If any individual objects and claims they are being counted wrong, that possibly armed citizen will voice their objection and the tally will be adjusted (after the claim is matched against their serial number).
> 
> Step 5:  After all 100 ballots are tallied, they then added together and transferred to a public viewable whiteboard, with a Slate identifier.
> 
> Step 6: After all voting is done, the slates are added together in public view on the white board, with a final total for the precinct.
> 
> Step 7: The results are then transmitted on a public frequency, to the district Recorder.  The Recorder announces on live tv/air their received count from the precinct.
> 
> Step 8: The District Recorder then, on live recording/media, transmits to the State Recorder, who confirms the received count in public also on live record/media.
> 
> Step 9: The State Recorder tallies all Districts in public view and announces final statewide count in public view.




That's all comrade? 

How about every American has a right to vote period. In person, or by mail. Voting starts in January of the year of the election, the votes are counted the minute they are received, no waiting. The Post Office has priority delivery of ballots over all other sorted mail, and extra boxes and sorting machines are available for use, and in person polling places are every bank, post office, Walmart, 7-11, courthouse, school, and church, with a paper receipt of the vote cast. 

With criminal penalties of any state official, elected official, including governors, and state legislators, that interfere, or in any way try to slow down, or tamper with a citizens vote, of up to 30 years in prison.


----------



## ReinyDays

I think the main problem with all these ideas is that they're all national in nature ... whereas the Constitution says each State has the right to conduct elections as they see fit ...

Only the President is common on all ballots ... everything else we vote on is strictly state level ... I'm not sure we want Virginia telling Montana how to run their elections ... if you think there's cheating going on in your State, deal with it, fix it, that's your problem and no one else's ... 

Do we need a photo Free Speech ID? ... do we need a photo ID to tell troops they can't spend the night in our homes ... I left my unreasonable search and seizure photo ID at home, can police take my car now? ... 

Ha ha ha ... a photo ID for owning a gun ... that's rich ...

As a liberal, I think the solution is smaller government ... which would make elections less important ... decisions shouldn't be made in Washington DC or your State Capitol ... perhaps even by your local Board of County Commissioners ... 

In the land of the free, home of the brave ... we don't need no stinking government telling us what to do ... it's for us to tell government what _they_ should do ...


----------



## evenflow1969

JoeB131 said:


> 1) Get rid of the Electoral College
> 2) Get rid of Gerrymandering
> 3) Require all candidates to win 50%+1 or there is a runoff election
> 4) Shorten the campaign time to only a few weeks.  No reason for this process to drag on for two years.


I like all ideas. Good job  all good ideas  now how do campaigns run better? I would like to know more about the candidates than a thirty second commercial.  It would be good to have better info on them.


----------



## Concerned American

wamose said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like our current system works fine when everyone is paying attention. To develop something better first you would have to honestly say which of two options you are trying to accomplish. Are you trying to increase turnout or suppress it?
> 
> 
> 
> Increasing or supressing vote counts are results.  They should not be goals. We should be concerned about having fair and accurate elections, period. That's where everyone's legal vote counts and all illegal votes are denied. It would be easy to do without Democrat obstruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until the right makes some sort of case that fraud is a problem that influences the outcome of any race it's all just solutions to a problem that does not exist that coincidentally make it harder for certain groups in certain places to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's crazy. Just because a problem hasn't been uncovered doesn't mean it doesn't exist. Democrats have been saying there is no voter fraud for decades but now that it's been proven that there is, they're saying it's only a small amount and that is acceptable. Bullshit. We should try to make our elections 100% fair and accurate or we risk losing the faith in our elections. No irregularities are acceptable when it comes to our elections. None
Click to expand...

Risk losing faith?  That's a done deal.  I have absolutely no faith in our elections, our representatives, governors or media.  This nation is kaput.  The chinese have taken it over without firing a shot and people are on this board in the mistaken belief that all is not lost.  I mourn for my progeny for they will never know the country that has brought peace and prosperity to so many.


----------



## Concerned American

ReinyDays said:


> I think the main problem with all these ideas is that they're all national in nature ... whereas the Constitution says each State has the right to conduct elections as they see fit ...
> 
> Only the President is common on all ballots ... everything else we vote on is strictly state level ... I'm not sure we want Virginia telling Montana how to run their elections ... if you think there's cheating going on in your State, deal with it, fix it, that's your problem and no one else's ...
> 
> Do we need a photo Free Speech ID? ... do we need a photo ID to tell troops they can't spend the night in our homes ... I left my unreasonable search and seizure photo ID at home, can police take my car now? ...
> 
> Ha ha ha ... a photo ID for owning a gun ... that's rich ...
> 
> As a liberal, I think the solution is smaller government ... which would make elections less important ... decisions shouldn't be made in Washington DC or your State Capitol ... perhaps even by your local Board of County Commissioners ...
> 
> In the land of the free, home of the brave ... we don't need no stinking government telling us what to do ... it's for us to tell government what _they_ should do ...


Sorry dude, liberal is a misnomer for you.  Your post puts you squarely in the conservative camp.


----------

